# The SHTF yesterday.



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

So I buy stuff and usually have it delivered to work because I am trying to keep my prepping activities on the down low and small at the moment. Well my partner was home when fedex decided that hey this is the best time to deliver. I apparently forgot to switch the shipping addresss to work. 

Needless to say I have now been branded a crazy ass tin foil hat wearing preppper.lol

Anyone else get caught in the act or trying to hide their prepps?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

My wife's good with it! She still thinks I'm nuts even before I started prepping.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think my wife got spooked by all the BS on the Mayan 12/21/2012 end of the world prediction. About a month before, she asks me, "How much ammo do we have?"
Now my wife has seemed to support me in my preps in all ways, but I never told her what I had purchased and stashed away over the years since Katrina kicked me in the pants and I saw the handwriting on the wall. Still I felt awkward at best and didn't say anything, pretending I didn't hear her over the TV. When she repeated her question, I told her the truth, expecting her be shocked. 
"Ok," was her response. 
Am I lucky or am I lucky?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Early on I tried to do the stealth thing. Now the only thing I sometimes go clnadestine on is a new firearm purchase, but that's mostly because they are a want and not a need, lol.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

My wife is on board for about everything except more gun purchases, and I have a hard time justifying more even to myself.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife only had issues with money not preps. When she'd see a shipment of something obviously "prepping" in nature (like solar panels) she'd ask where the money came from and I'd have to go through the items I sold or jobs I did. It was fine as long as money spent didn't interfere with normal every day living.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Ripon said:


> My wife only had issues with money not preps. When she'd see a shipment of something obviously "prepping" in nature (like solar panels) she'd ask where the money came from and I'd have to go through the items I sold or jobs I did. It was fine as long as money spent didn't interfere with normal every day living.


Pretty much the same here.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I have had the complete opposite experience. I work in the maintenance section of a large automotive factory (6000 +) and I can tell you more the half of the engineers, robot repair, machinist, tool and die and die construction have some type of preparation. I often hear open conversation in the cafeteria from the production people talking about having the need for guns and such.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I sure don't talk about this at work. I am surrounded by liberals. I can say my ups/fedex drivers have to wonder about the amount of ammo I go through.

My wife is on board with most everything now except she thinks I have enough guns and ammo. So some things she doesn't know can't hurt me. :wink:


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

My wife supports being prepared. She still views extreme prepping as just that. Living through the aftermath of hurricanes made her understand why being prepared is a worthwhile investment.

We don't go overboard on food storage - we are good for a month, but after that either trucks need to roll or I have to go kill something for dinner....

I ship valuable items to the office just because I don't want items stolen.

Make friends with the guy in the mail room and the person who hands out the packages. Mine is the mom of a Marine so she gets it.

At first people thought it was strange. Then their perspective changes and they want to know more. Pretty soon they are preparing some too.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Missus Whoppo is all about comprehensive preparedness. Neither of us could be considered extreme, but we're pretty well ready for whatever is likely to come our way... within reason


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

My wife kinda started us prepping. Unknown to us our good neighbors were big time preppers and one day while we sitting around the patio having a few glasses of wine they brought it up my wife was quite interested and started working with the neighbor lady on ordering these #10 tins of food and 5 gal. pales of rice, beans flour and such. I was not to sure of all this and was sitting back watching, then one day they mentioned all the guns they had and wanted to know what we had. well my wife all our life has been afraid of guns and did not want any in the house. and of course the mention of guns and possible owning guns got me into doing this prepping stuff they talked her into going out to the range and firing a few rounds that did it next thing I know we are at Bass pro buying A shotgun, .270 and two 380 semi autos and signing up for the ccw class. fast forward, we both have our ccw permits and go to the range about twice a month and have become very efficient and handling and firing these weapons. now I have taken one empty bedroom and put shelves on all 4 walls and in the closet and she has them well stocked. we have bought water purifying devices and a small solar charger for cell phones and such. 
Enough of my ramble for now.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I don't hide anything from my GF. Maybe your problem isn't that you're a prepper, but that you were doing it behind his/her back.

If your relationship isn't built upon trust, maybe you aren't in the right relationship.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> I don't hide anything from my GF. Maybe your problem isn't that you're a prepper, but that you were doing it behind his/her back.
> 
> If your relationship isn't built upon trust, maybe you aren't in the right relationship.


^ This


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Its not really a trust issue. I fully intended to let the cat out of the bag by presenting their bug out bag at christmas time. I just was caught off guard and now it is that akward in between time. I will have to be very convincing that i dont secretly wear tin foil hats and watch jesse ventura lol


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

techtony said:


> Its not really a trust issue. I fully intended to let the cat out of the bag by presenting their bug out bag at christmas time. I just was caught off guard and now it is that akward in between time. I will have to be very convincing that i dont secretly wear tin foil hats and watch jesse ventura lol











busted.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome meme lol. 

At dinner tonight we were cleaning up and wrapping up left overs he handed me the tin foil and said i shoild wrap it up because apparently i had more experience with renolds wrap lol

Oh snap!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The fiance knows how to make jams and jellies. She also knows how to pur down an elk, gut it, quarter and pack it. She is a hell ofa shot. She supports my prepping, so thankfully no worries here.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

My wife is very supportive of a preparedness lifestyle. We're both working very hard to turn our ranch into a more self-sufficient, defensible place to live. It is amazing how much time, energy, and money it takes to do this. Luckily, I don't have to wear a tinfoil hat.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Since we started buying extra of what we normally use, my wife is good with this. In fact, when she finds out we are out of something, instead of heading to the store, she hits the stash knowing she can replace it later and it goes on our list.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I think my wife is more into it then me. She keeps up on the news and understands. We have split things up so it's easier to keep track of everything, rotate stock etc. I'm fuel, fire wood, guns, trucks and bikes etc, and she does the food and medical.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

At my age we help each other with the work. We kind of like spending the time together. I want to find a better way to do the canning - it's a lot of work and it always has to be done in a hurry.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

My son and his friend and I are a "group". My son's girlfriend is a little (OK, a lot naive) and doesn't really get it. My best friend doesn't even want to talk about it. He always says if the SHTF, he'll just come to me for food. OK. But it would really be nice to have him beside me, instead of laughing at me behind his hand. He has a farm. I have a mobile home. He won't let me keep canned goods/food stores out at the farm. I can't wait until I can afford to buy my own land. Then I won't have to worry so much.


----------



## TheSurvivalistGirl (Nov 12, 2013)

My husband caught me stuffing emergency food and ammo in his old Army rucksack.

oops.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

My wife does not mind,we started off in '89 in the SF bay area quake,had prepped lightly and camped a lot before that. we had one interstate and 3 under/over passes and 6 miles to get back to our home so we always carried car bobs.we buy stuff locally and put it away a little at a time because of not having a lot of $$$$.we have managed to do a heck of alot with buying a box of this or that and having a lot of camping gear from camping for the last 30 years.


----------

